

Image Morphing - silveryllium
http://www.silveryllium.com/2011/07/image-morphing.html

======
gfodor
The problem with this approach for image morphing is it makes it difficult to
author morphs. A better way is to select features on both images that
correspond to one another. The seminal paper on this technique (used by
Michael Jackson's "Black & White" video AFAIK) is from 1992:

[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/fall00/cs426/pap...](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/fall00/cs426/papers/beier92.pdf)

